# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Sống chậm ở Luang Prabang - Du lịch Lào

## hangnt

*Đến Luang Prabang, tôi không vội vã đi nơi này chỗ nọ mà chỉ thong dong đi dạo rồi ghé quán xá, lang thang các con hẻm, ghé chợ quê, chợ thủ công mỹ nghệ để tận hưởng không khí bình yên.*

Nghe nói mấy ngày trước khi tôi tới, Luang Prabang có mưa và trời mù mờ xấu lắm ấy vậy mà hôm tôi đến trời lại nắng rực rỡ đẹp vô cùng như muốn ngỏ lời cảm ơn tôi vì đã trở lại thăm nơi đây. Trời nắng nhưng không nóng, buổi sáng có sương mù nhìn cảnh núi rừng rất "liêu trai" và gần trưa thì bắt đầu nắng ngập. Không một giọt mưa, không chút mây mù. Những ngày của tôi ở Luang Prabang chuyến này phải nói là quá đẹp.



Những quán ăn rất đáng yêu bên dòng sông Mekong. 
Kể ra tôi là kẻ tham lam và đa cảm khi cùng một lúc yêu đến hai cô nàng xinh đẹp của Lào: Vang Vieng và Luang Prabang. Kể từ lần đầu gặp mặt "hai nàng" mấy năm trước tôi đã thầm yêu trộm nhớ để rồi nhờ hãng hàng không nước nhà giúp đỡ tôi đã ghé lại thăm nàng Vang Vieng lần nữa và lần này không để bị phân bì... tôi đã trở lại thăm nàng Luang Prabang.

Tôi đã không vội vã để đi nơi này chỗ nọ mà trở lại Luang Prabang lần này chỉ có thong dong đi dạo rồi ghé quán xá, lang thang các con hẻm, ghé chợ quê sớm mai, chợ thủ công mỹ nghệ buổi đêm để tận hưởng không khí bình yên của Luang Prabang mà khó có thể tìm thấy ở một nơi nào khác được.

Chợ sáng trong hai con hẻm cắt nhau như hình chữ T ở Luang Prabang với tôi là khu chợ dễ thương nhất đến nay trong cuộc đời... đi chợ của mình. Nằm trải dài hai bên trong hai con hẻm nhỏ, chợ sáng bắt đầu đông từ 6h sáng và tan vào khoảng lúc hơn 9h. Tuyệt đối yên lặng, nhẹ nhàng, người bán kẻ mua chỉ nói đủ nghe với nhau không một tiếng hét la và rất trật tự đến nỗi tôi ở khách sạn sát bên chợ mà không hề nghĩ mình đang ở bên cạnh chợ. Tất cả các sản vật ở nhà trồng hoặc đánh bắt được bày bán theo kiểu chợ quê Việt Nam nhưng bày trí đẹp hơn rất nhiều. Vài bó rau, vài mớ ớt xanh đỏ, một trẹt tép sông, một ít cá nhỏ hay mớ măng rừng, vài chùm dâu rừng, mớ cà chua vừa hái hay ít tổ ong còn dính đầy mật và nhộng... hoặc vài trái mướp, mấy cái bắp chuối, mấy trái cà cuốn còn xanh tươi cùng nhau khoe màu sắc dưới bàn tay sắp xếp của người dân Lào khiến tôi ghiền mê mẩn để rồi những ngày ở Luang Prabang sáng sớm nào tôi cũng dậy ra chợ, lang thang lên xuống hai con hẻm ấy mà ngắm, mà nhìn. Cảm giác cứ thân quen như đang ở quê nhà những ngày xưa cũ, ký ức của ngày ấy khi trước sân nhà ngoại trồng vạt rau sâm xanh mướt nhà ăn không hết rứa là ngoại cho tôi cắt bớt ra chợ quê trải tấm lá chuối để lên bán từng bó kiếm tiền mua sách đọc chơi...



Sư đi khất thực là hình ảnh buổi sớm ấn tượng ở Luang Prabang. 
Người Lào thân thiện, hiền hậu và thật thà. Mấy lần đến đất nước này nhưng tôi chưa hề gặp một chuyện gì để trách cứ hay phàn nàn về họ. Cái gì mà chầm chậm, thư thả và hiền queo quá mức nên nhiều lúc tôi cũng phát bực và ganh tị với họ vì họ đang có một cuộc sống quá nhẹ nhàng và tình người ấm áp không bon chen lừa lọc. Nhớ nhất là cung cách đón tiếp cùng nụ cười hiền khô đầy thiện cảm của cô chủ trong làng làm giấy Xangkhong hay vẻ thân thiện hồn nhiên thật thà của anh chàng lái xe tuk tuk chở tôi đi thác... Họ chính là những nhân tố đã làm cho Luang Prabang đã đẹp lại càng thêm đẹp hơn.

Cứ hết men theo con đường ven sông mà dạo, hết ghé cafe để thưởng thức cà phê Lào thơm ngon tôi lại ghé quán xiên nướng mà hít hà mùi thơm nức mũi của thịt nướng, cá nướng đậm vị Lào chấm với món nước chấm thần thánh pha ngon kinh khủng cùng chai bia Lào ngon tuyệt. Người Lào biết yêu thương sản phẩm nước mình qua chuyện khó mà tìm ra được thứ bia gì khác ngoài bia Lào của đất nước họ. Mà công nhận là nước sông Mekong ở đây chắc khác hay sao ấy mà nấu ra món bia Lào ngon lịm đến thế để cho kẻ không biết nhậu như tôi mà ngày nào cũng làm một hai chai bia mới thấy thoả. Sự cảm tình của tôi với mảnh đất này còn nằm ở cung cách buôn bán hiền queo của người bán hàng. Ở đây bạn mua hay không mua gì cũng được, chụp hình quay film gì họ cũng vui vẻ chẳng nói chi cả chưa kể là rất nhiều người bán hàng còn tặng thêm cho bạn nụ cười hồn hậu trên môi nữa chứ! Dễ thương vậy bảo sao không mê mẩn Luang Prabang phải không?



Hãy thuê một chiếc xe đạp và lang thang đường phố Luang Prabang để cảm nhận hết sự yên bình nơi đây.
Cười nói ồn ào, đùa giỡn to tiếng dường như trở nên lạc lõng nơi mảnh đất này. Đến đây phải nhẹ nhàng yên ắng không thì trở thành kẻ không giống ai giữa một không gian trầm yên tĩnh mịch nơi mà chốn ồn ào nhất là chợ búa mà còn yên như lớp học. Có thể tôi đã gặp may khi những ngày tôi đến không gặp những vị khách ồn ào. Có thể tôi đã thật hên khi những ngày ở đây trời thật mát mẻ nhưng ngập tràn ánh nắng để rồi sớm mai thơ thẩn dưới những mái nhà xưa cũ, chiều về ngẩn ngơ dưới bóng hoàng hôn rực vàng từ ngọn Phousi cao cao.

Luang Prabang còn vô số thứ làm tôi say đắm nữa mà không thể đếm đong hết được. Nhưng trên hết có lẽ là nhịp sống chầm chậm bình yên, con người dễ thương chân chất cùng con sông ngọn núi hiền hoà xinh đẹp nơi đây. 

Giữa thế giới bon chen, con người đang tranh đua hơn thua nhau thì vẫn có những nơi con người đang chậm rãi sống và hiền hậu không tưởng, trong số đó có Luang Prabang - nơi con tim tôi đã bị trói lại để rồi mới về mới có mấy ngày mà đã lại mơ mộng về xứ này, tìm vé rẻ hòng mong sớm được quay lại miền đất nhẹ nhàng dễ thương yên bình bên dòng Mekong cuồn cuộn trôi.

_Vài chia sẻ về Luang Prabang:_



Đồ ăn Lào khá hợp khẩu vị người Việt Nam. 
- Đi: Máy bay từ Hà Nội và TP HCM của Vietnam Airlines và Laos Aviation bay hằng ngày. Máy bay của AirAsia & Bangkok Airways bay từ Bangkok và AirAsia bay từ Kuala Lumpur. Bạn có thể đi ôtô nhưng đường khá khó đi và mất nhiều thời gian.

- Ở: hostel, khách sạn, resort có cả. Luang Prabang khá nhỏ nên đừng ngại ở đâu vì có thể đi bộ và đạp xe khắp nơi.

- Ăn uống: chợ sáng, chợ đêm hàng quán khá nhiều, nhất là dọc hai bờ sông Mekong cho bạn tha hồ lựa chọn. Đồ nướng và xôi Lào khá ngon, có một số món ăn ở Lào giống với Thái Lan.

- Chơi: đi thác Kuang Si (đi xe tuk tuk, 200.000 kip cả đi và về, thời gian chờ khoảng 2-3 tiếng); Thác Tad Sae (đi xe tuk tuk, 150.000 kip cả đi và về); Lên núi Phousi ngắm hoàng hôn: Đi thuyền trên sông hay qua bên kia sông cỡi voi; Dậy sớm ngắm các thầy đi khất thực; Ghé làng làm giấy, làm lụa; La cà quán xá ven sông uống bia Lào, uống cafe; Đạp xe lòng vòng Luang Prabang; Đi massage Lào...

Theo ngoisao


*Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm* *Tp.Hồ Chí Minh - Lào - Tp.Hồ Chí Minh (5 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 13.900.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Lao - Tp. Ho Chi Minh (5 ngay 4 dem) - Gia 13.900.000 VNĐ/Khach

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Lào - tour du lich Lao

Cùng khám phá du lịch Lào - du lich Lao*

----------

